# Tip your [Frontier] flight attendant



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

https://www.mysanantonio.com/techno...line-is-asking-passengers-to-tip-13508858.php


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> https://www.mysanantonio.com/techno...line-is-asking-passengers-to-tip-13508858.php


They do work hard getting to every single seat. Why not?
I usually decline drinks as I buy my own before boarding plane.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I took one to work at 4:30 in the morning in my Black Lux auto and only charged her for an x fare. She complained about tipping cash.

No for me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"I'll tip you through the app!" _


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cableguy how loaded are you when you board a plane.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Cableguy how loaded are you when you board a plane.


He's don and roger combined










Flight lands in LA


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They actually have rules up in the skies...


----------

